

Rise of the replicators   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20627621.200-rise-of-the-replicators.html

======
Unseelie
The article ends with the admonishion that they cannot print something more
accurate than the printer itself, but if that is so, is it a physical law?

If it is a physical law, how, for instance, has evolution achieved human
minds, and how have people moved from stone tools to...well, we use diamond
edges, which are stone. But the point stands.

